# Walking Dead OAD 11/4/12 "Killer Within" Spoilers Possible



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

Well plenty of action this week. I guess a lot of people got their wish this week in regards to Lori.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Now we can start hating on Andrea for being stupid.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can't believe they killed ol' what's-his-name. I'm really gonna miss, um, that guy.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

The new black guy gave like a five minute speech and I though, man, he's already talked more than T-Dog did all of season 2! I also thought they had a replacement Token Black Guy for when T-Dog bites it. I was too right! 

Plus, they gained more zombie fodder, as white guy prisoner should get eaten soon.

As much as I didn't like Lori, it was still a sad scene when she died. The final scene was so well done. Maggie and Rick played it perfectly.

Concerning the previews for next week:



Spoiler



I'm surprised no one thought of needing formula sooner, especially considering Lori was likely going to need a c-section. And it would just make more sense to have formula on hand.

Looks like Maggie and Glenn will end up raising the baby. Rick doesn't look like he'll be in condition to do so.



Also, I wasn't very happy with the Governor stuff this week. Last week's episode did a great job of setting a really creepy mood. This week didn't move anything along. More of the same. I guess a slight sliver of a potential rift between Meryl and the Governor and between Andrea and Michonne. But overall it was no-hum.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

Zevida said:


> As much as I didn't like Lori, it was still a sad scene when she died. The final scene was so well done. Maggie and Rick played it perfectly. Looks like Maggie and Glenn will end up raising the baby. Rick doesn't look like he'll be in condition to do so.


I could not agree more, what a terrible way to go. As much as I have disliked Carl he should not have had to kill his zombie mom. On the other hand I love how they did the flashback to the scene where Rick was giving Carl the you have to be a man speech.

I am incredibly sad T-Dog is gone. He didn't do much in terms of dialogue but he was always willing to help and he was such a great guy. In the end he protected Carol and possibly saved her, since we don't know where she is at this point.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Boy, Carl will need therapy for the rest of his life. First he sees his mom half naked about to give birth, then he watches her get cut open, then has to kill her. He will have major issues!


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think I'm officially terrified of c sections after that, I hope I never have to have one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> Boy, Carl will need therapy for the rest of his life. First he sees his mom half naked about to give birth, then he watches her get cut open, then has to kill her. He will have major issues!


Not that he was the epitome of well-balanced childhood to begin with...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm missing T-Dog too. However, since they can only have one black guy on the show, I like the new guy better. He is bad-a$$


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

markz said:


> Boy, Carl will need therapy for the rest of his life. First he sees his mom half naked about to give birth, then he watches her get cut open, then has to kill her. He will have major issues!


I think Carl will become the tough one after this!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The only two words that come to mind regarding the prison scenes are

Holy Crap!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

markz said:


> Boy, Carl will need therapy for the rest of his life. First he sees his mom half naked about to give birth, then he watches her get cut open, then has to kill her. He will have major issues!


Seriously... the writers definitely hate that kid.

I definitely can't believe they killed Lori in a random episode, which I'm guessing is what they were going for. That's 'season finale' type stuff. Plus, what I love about it, is that there wasn't weeks of "SOMEONE'S GONNA DIE" crap going on, which I can't stand... Which is good because it makes it more surprising, especially since they killed two main characters.

I personally thought the baby storyline was stupid from the beginning--I don't think it made sense that she kept the baby knowing the kind of world they're in (and knowing that she would likely die giving birth to it). I never bought that decision. Not saying it's an easy choice but I just don't think anyone in their right mind, who had a choice, would go through with it in the situation they were in. But anyway... that **** was sad. Not really looking forward to the group dealing with a baby now.

The Governor side of the episode was all set-up. Kind of boring, yes, but I'm guessing it'll serve a purpose later. I don't know why people would be calling Andrea stupid--what reason could she POSSIBLY have for wanting to leave? They've been struggling for survival for a year, but now she's in a place that, to her, seems like a normal town. Michonne distrusts what's going on (as well she should) but from Andrea's POV, I don't see why she's an idiot for wanting to stay.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> I think Carl will become the tough one after this!


Are you kidding? Didn't you see him before, taking point in the corridors, blowing away zombies with clean head-shots left and right?

_Will _become the tough one?!?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Seems to me Merle was testing the Governor.

Amazing last scene by Andrew Lincoln.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I don't know why people would be calling Andrea stupid--what reason could she POSSIBLY have for wanting to leave? They've been struggling for survival for a year, but now she's in a place that, to her, seems like a normal town. Michonne distrusts what's going on (as well she should) but from Andrea's POV, I don't see why she's an idiot for wanting to stay.


Andrea can see the same oddities that Michonne can see. In fact, she can see more because she knows Meryl is a psycho. Why would a psycho be so comfortable with the Governor? Also, he was creepy when he responded to her "never say never" comment. Granted, he gave up on his name in this episode but she is waaaaay or trusting, IMO.

I think she is stupid for being so open --not for wanting to stay for a while.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

gossamer88 said:


> Seems to me Merle was testing the Governor.


True. Psycho or not, Meryl may turn on the Governor, if conditions are right.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Are you kidding? Didn't you see him before, taking point in the corridors, blowing away zombies with clean head-shots left and right?
> 
> _Will _become the tough one?!?


I meant tougher than dad!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The guy in the generator room - was he a prisoner they just never saw before or was he the guy that Rick sent out the gate to die? I didn't quite get that.

What was the Governor's name? 

The scene with the walkers come in to the yard and the siren blasting and Herschel on his crutches and Rick and Glen and Daryl running at full speed around the fence line was great. My only thought was by that point why couldn't they just go right thru the fence and fiel and get there faster. Walkers in the field, sure, but they could take them out I bet.

Has there been a discussion of how they feed the baby? I mean, either here or on the show? Without Lori they are going to need some formula. I bet Herschell will know that having been a vet and able to feed baby farm animals that may have lost their mom or such.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Was it just me or did Andrew Lincoln seem to drop his American accent during this ep?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

MLR930 said:


> I think I'm officially terrified of c sections after that, I hope I never have to have one.


But how will your zombie fighting friends know where to make the cut?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> Was it just me or did Andrew Lincoln seem to drop his American accent during this ep?


I wouldn't say he dropped it, but in some of the more emotional moments I noticed it slipping a little. I'm not sure I would have noticed if I didn't already know he's English, but knowing he's English, I definitely noticed.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> The guy in the generator room - was he a prisoner they just never saw before or was he the guy that Rick sent out the gate to die? I didn't quite get that.
> 
> What was the Governor's name?
> 
> ...


The guy in the generator room was the prisoner Rick locked outside I believe.

The Governor's name is Philip.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

markz said:


> The guy in the generator room was the prisoner Rick locked outside I believe.


That would make sense. During the "previously on" they did show Rick locking that guy out. Makes sense they showed that clip to remind us of the guy and then that is the guy causing all the problems.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

See the spoiler in post 4 of this thread to see talk of feeding the baby.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I cheered. GF looked at me like I am sick.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

We didn't see Carl shoot Lori. What are the chances we may see a walker Lori ?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, that was certainly shocking. I actually cried at the end. That was another shocker - never thought I'd cry watching Walking Dead. Don't get me wrong, I was never in love with Lori either but Andrew Lincoln's last scene just broke me. Great acting. Love that guy.

Yeah, I see Andrea doing something stupid regarding Mr Smarmy, uh, I mean the Governator.

Re: Talking Dead for this episode* - 


Spoiler



They had T-Dog on the show. What a sweetie. I'll miss him and I agree with him that it was super cool that they gave him such a brave way to die. Very cool that the cast gets together for a 'last dinner' each time a cast member is going to get killed off. Glad he got that shield and cool that everybody signed it.



*No actual episode spoilers but I know, from last week, that some don't want to see Talking Dead content.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> See the spoiler in post 4 of this thread to see talk of feeding the baby.


I guess I have to go back and watch previews. Sorry.

But :up: to Zevida for using the spoiler tags!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Very cool that the cast gets together for a 'last dinner' each time a cast member is going to get killed off.


Wonder how they're going to explain all that weight gain...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Amazing last scene by Andrew Lincoln.


This episode about did me in.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Amazing last scene by Andrew Lincoln.


He's no Jennifer Carpenter (one of my favorite TV scenes ever)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

trnsfrguy said:


> We didn't see Carl shoot Lori. What are the chances we may see a walker Lori ?


I was thinking about this too. What if he just chained his mom to the wall or something. Fired a shot into the floor so the woman carrying the baby would think he'd shot her in the head. In a future episode, we'll learn the boy has been going down to this room to see his zombie mom.

edit: Then again, the group isn't just going to leave her down there. They will want to bring her outside and bury her. So, if she is a zombie, they'd find out pretty quickly.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Then again, the group isn't just going to leave her down there. They will want to bring her outside and bury her. So, if she is a zombie, they'd find out pretty quickly.


You're right about that.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

My thought was also that she might come back as a zombie, especially with the Gov/Doctor's theories on them retaining some of the original person.

Great episode, powerful. I told my family, mo way they kill Lori when T-Dog just bought it. I was wrong.

I'm guessing Carol is not dead though right


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

So, they lost 2 people, but gained 3. I'd assume with what the prisoner did by not shooting Rick, they will allow those 2 prisoners to stay with them, and baby makes 3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> My thought was also that she might come back as a zombie, especially with the Gov/Doctor's theories on them retaining some of the original person.


Not just the Governor...back in the beginning, the original black guy's wife showed signs of remembering who she was...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> So, they lost 2 people, but gained 3. I'd assume with what the prisoner did by not shooting Rick, they will allow those 2 prisoners to stay with them, and baby makes 3.


The baby has already had more lines than T-Dog.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I wonder if a zombie still lactates? Maybe they could milk zombie Lori to feed the baby.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

markz said:


> The baby has already had more lines than T-Dog.


Mouthful of tea -- barely kept it in.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, now that Merle is back, I guess T-Dog's days were numbered anyway. I don't imagine he would have survived if they met up again.

You don't have to be post-partum to lactate:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactat...pregnancy.2C_induced_lactation.2C_relactation

My money's on Maggie.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> He's no Jennifer Carpenter (one of my favorite TV scenes ever)


Sorry, OT, but that was when she really turned the corner for me from pretty crappy actor to 'wow, she's got it in her'.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Will someone spoiler the death scene? I don't watch, but read the comics. I want to see where it changes.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Will someone spoiler the death scene? I don't watch, but read the comics. I want to see where it changes.





Spoiler


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

trnsfrguy said:


> We didn't see Carl shoot Lori. What are the chances we may see a walker Lori ?


Usually I'd agree--if you don't see the shooting, the person ain't necessarily dead--but I'm not feeling it this time. I think Lori has died the true death.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Will someone spoiler the death scene? I don't watch, but read the comics. I want to see where it changes.


Which one? There were several this time.  But since Lori was the only character who bit it that appears in both TV show and comics, I'll assume you were talking about here. But why spoilerize something that everyone watched?

Basically, Lori went into labor while they were on the run from a zombie horde inside the prison. They hid out in a boiler room or something similiar, and during delivery the baby was stuck or turned around or something inside Lori, so she made them give her a c-section, knowing that it would kill her (Maggie, a non-doctor was the only there, along with Carl, so no blood supply, so anesthesia, no surgical tools other than a knife). Once the baby was born, Maggie wrapped it up, and then started to walk away from Lori. Carl thought they were going to try and save her, and then realized that there was no hope, so he said he should be the one to do it.

We didn't actually see him shoot her, but there was a gun shot, and then he walked by Maggie without looking at her.

ETA: too slow.  I got distracted and did something else while having the reply box open.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Usually I'd agree--if you don't see the shooting, the person ain't necessarily dead--but I'm not feeling it this time. I think Lori has died the true death.


I'm with you on that. 1) Because I think Carl is tough enough to do it if he has to; and 2) I really don't think Carl wants to see his mother as a walker, and get blown away by somebody else.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Which one? There were several this time.  But since Lori was the only character who bit it that appears in both TV show and comics, I'll assume you were talking about here. But why spoilerize something that everyone watched?
> 
> Basically, Lori went into labor while they were on the run from a zombie horde inside the prison. They hid out in a boiler room or something similiar, and during delivery the baby was stuck or turned around or something inside Lori, so she made them give her a c-section, knowing that it would kill her (Maggie, a non-doctor was the only there, along with Carl, so no blood supply, so anesthesia, no surgical tools other than a knife). Once the baby was born, Maggie wrapped it up, and then started to walk away from Lori. Carl thought they were going to try and save her, and then realized that there was no hope, so he said he should be the one to do it.
> 
> ...


wow, way different than comics.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

After last night, they've pretty much completely departed from the comics.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getbak said:


> After last night, they've pretty much completely departed from the comics.


Again.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

How can you completely depart more than once?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

wprager said:


> You don't have to be post-partum to lactate:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactat...pregnancy.2C_induced_lactation.2C_relactation
> 
> My money's on Maggie.


I wondered too if they would have Maggie start breastfeeding. It seems like a natural progression.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Zevida said:


> I wondered too if they would have Maggie start breastfeeding. It seems like a natural progression.


Especially if she gets pregnant and maybe that's why they had that scene in the guard tower.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Amazing last scene by Andrew Lincoln.


Totally disagree. Andrew Lincoln's acting in that final scene totally took me out of the emotion of the moment. Just seemed way too over the top.

Where did the Governor get a bucket of golf balls? I mean, I guess finding a bucket wouldn't be that hard, but given that they've been holed up in this compound for many months, and this appears to be an activity that the Governor does on a regular basis, wouldn't they eventually run out?

I loved the conversation between Merle and the Governor about taking some women to Augusta. I wonder if the writers wrote that scene before or after Augusta announced that they were allowing two female members a couple months ago.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally disagree. Andrew Lincoln's acting in that final scene totally took me out of the emotion of the moment. Just seemed way too over the top.


Since you said it first - I agree 100%...I just didn't want to start anything.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Since you said it first - I agree 100%...I just didn't want to start anything.


I was thinking the opposite. I had very few emotions during the scene in the boiler room, and then when Maggie was crying and Andy's face started to twist up, and he started sobbing - THAT's when I began to get emotional about the fact that poor little Carl just had to kill his mother, and that there wouldn't be food for this new little baby, and that they made a decision to keep a child in this forlorn world... all of that got to me.

What got to me the most, though - was how he didn't even hug his son. How could he not show any compassion to his son in the light of all of this... he doesn't yet know that Carl is the one who shot her, but still - wouldn't/shouldn't his first thought be about Carl? :down:

And then I was back out of the sadness, and just kind of mad at him.

Great episode! I was back on the edge of my seat like all those early eps when I just KNEW there were walkers around every corner and I could never quite catch my breath from being fearful for this raggedy group. WHEW! That kind of stuff is exhausting.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally disagree. Andrew Lincoln's acting in that final scene totally took me out of the emotion of the moment. Just seemed way too over the top..


I totally agree, I think it's relatively easy to have a huge emotional and physical breakdown, it's much harder to do it in quiet and subtle ways.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

astrohip said:


> Usually I'd agree--if you don't see the shooting, the person ain't necessarily dead--but I'm not feeling it this time. I think Lori has died the true death.


Agreed. It would have been pointless to have the flashback with Rick and Carl in the barn and Andrew's stellar performance would be a waste.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

As for formula, here is an interesting tidbit: A woman can only act as a wet-nurse if she is lactating. It was once believed that a wet-nurse must have recently undergone childbirth. This is not necessarily true, as regular breast suckling can elicit lactation via a neural reflex of prolactin production and secretion. Some adoptive mothers have been able to establish lactation using a breast pump so that they could feed an adopted infant

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wet_nurse#Eliciting_milk


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> Agreed. It would have been pointless to have the flashback with Rick and Carl in the barn and Andrew's stellar performance would be a waste.


Outside of the disagreement about it being a stellar performance I don't think that line of logic makes sense. Yes the flashback definitely applies but the emotional breakdown would not be wasted at all. We've all seen movies and TV shows where A thinks B has died and later they comeback, all for another emotional scene. In this case if she came back as a Z then it would be extra shocking for him and us since we know how much he cares.

That said I now doubt it will happen but not for that reason.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

If Rick had just killed that inmate in the first place none of this would have happened.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> If Rick had just killed that inmate in the first place none of this would have happened.


By locking Andrew in a yard full of zombies, that's exactly what Rick thought he had done. Apparently, Andrew was more resourceful than Rick anticipated.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

quickly losing interest in this show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally disagree. Andrew Lincoln's acting in that final scene totally took me out of the emotion of the moment. Just seemed way too over the top.


Completely disagree. Rick not only lost his wife but also lost any chance of forgiving/reconciling with her. Not to mention his guilt for treating her coldly.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

tiams said:


> If Rick had just killed that inmate in the first place none of this would have happened.


Pretty much. Couple of weeks ago we were discussing how Rick's actions were dark -- he could have just killed Andrew (I think that was his name) but he chose to let him be eaten alive, instead. And now his wife is dead, his son had to shoot his mother, and his baby is a half orphan.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidTigerFan said:


> wow, way different than comics.


Would you spoilerize how it happened in the comics? I heard it happened but don't know how.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Would you spoilerize how it happened in the comics? I heard it happened but don't know how.





Spoiler



Lori and the baby are killed when the Governor's group attacks the prison.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

wprager said:


> Pretty much. Couple of weeks ago we were discussing how Rick's actions were dark -- he could have just killed Andrew (I think that was his name) but he chose to let him be eaten alive, instead. And now his wife is dead, his son had to shoot his mother, and his baby is a half orphan.


Yep, and T-Dog is dead, and Carol is MIA. Rick has to blame himself for taking half-measures.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

wprager said:


> Pretty much. Couple of weeks ago we were discussing how Rick's actions were dark -- he could have just killed Andrew (I think that was his name) but he chose to let him be eaten alive, instead.


That is not how I saw it. The guy ran away. Rick chased him. He ended up in a place full of walkers. Would've been suicide to go in there as well.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tiams said:


> Yep, and T-Dog is dead, and Carol is MIA. *Rick has to blame himself for taking half-measures*.


Wow, that confused me at first. I am watching Breaking Bad on Netflix and just watched that episode a couple days ago. Your reference threw me for a slight loop!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> What if he just chained his mom to the wall or something. Fired a shot into the floor so the woman carrying the baby would think he'd shot her in the head. In a future episode, we'll learn the boy has been going down to this room to see his zombie mom.


Excerpt from this Robert Kirkman interview:



Spoiler



*I appreciate why you wouldn't show a young kid shooting his own mother in the head. But as you didn't, it does raise the question of whether Lori really is dead, dead, dead - in every sense of the word.*
[Laughs] I think we've seen enough that we know Carl would not miss from that range.

*It is a reasonable question to ask, though.*
Yeah. I think the bad version of this show would definitely have a half-alive, half-zombie Lori living in the prison doing all sorts of nefarious things in the background. But, no, that poor child did shoot his mother and, yeah, we're going to be dealing with that.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I guess I won't be wondering about that as the show continues 

How can someone be half and orphan ?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Will someone spoiler the death scene? I don't watch, but read the comics. I want to see where it changes.


Do you not get AMC? I can't think of a reason that a person who enjoys the comics wouldn't watch the actual show unless you don't get the channel.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

wprager said:


> Pretty much. Couple of weeks ago we were discussing how Rick's actions were dark - ... *and his baby is a half orphan*.


The baby is full orphan. Shane is the father.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

robojerk said:


> The baby is full orphan. Shane is the father.


Maybe Rick's baby is the boy. He's half orphan.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dbranco said:


> Excerpt from this Robert Kirkman interview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I care, but I would recommend that you put things like this in a spoiler


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

I expect Rick to put the safety of the baby on Carl

"She's your sister. She needs you to keep her safe. I need you to keep her safe."

And this poor damaged boy will make it an obsession to protect her, from the living as well as the dead. Heaven forbid someone tries to quiet her too forcefully with Carl around.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Not that I care, but I would recommend that you put things like this in a spoiler


Done, sorry. (Maybe you want to spoilerize it in the quote too?  )


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dbranco said:


> Done, sorry. (Maybe you want to spoilerize it in the quote too?  )


Done. Thanks!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Completely disagree. Rick not only lost his wife but also lost any chance of forgiving/reconciling with her. Not to mention his guilt for treating her coldly.


I fully understand that Rick would be emotional. I just thought the way Andrew Lincoln played it, with the wailing and falling on the ground was just way out of character for him, and seemed like something you'd see in an amateur acting class. Rick has always been very reserved and had ice in his veins. This reaction was not in character for Rick.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I fully understand that Rick would be emotional. I just thought the way Andrew Lincoln played it, with the wailing and falling on the ground was just way out of character for him, and seemed like something you'd see in an amateur acting class. Rick has always been very reserved and had ice in his veins. This reaction was not in character for Rick.


Up till now its always been somebody else's family. At some point people have an emotional catharsis.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I fully understand that Rick would be emotional. I just thought the way Andrew Lincoln played it, with the wailing and falling on the ground was just way out of character for him, and seemed like something you'd see in an amateur acting class. Rick has always been very reserved and had ice in his veins. This reaction was not in character for Rick.


I don't think anyone can say how someone will act when they lose someone important in their life. When my dog died last year, I bawled like a baby. I had not cried in probably 15 years. Crying is not in my character, but when I lost a pet, I freaked out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I don't think anyone can say how someone will act when they lose someone important in their life. When my dog died last year, I bawled like a baby. I had not cried in probably 15 years. Crying is not in my character, but when I lost a pet, I freaked out.


I agree. Death is one thing that you can never say somebody should react a certain way. Everybody deals with it differently.

I have ZERO problem with how he portrayed that.

Things were finally going good for them and then he loses his wife, gains a kid (who is possibly his), and lost 2 others in the group...that's a bad day.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Rick has always been very reserved and had ice in his veins.


Really? I disagree. Rick regularly freaks out about things. He was very emotional in season 1 and season 2.

He has been a bit deadened so far in season 3, due to trying to keep people alive over the winter, but this clearly broke him.

I thought it was a very powerful, very believable scene.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I think Lori's death may bring back his "humanity".


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I agree. Death is one thing that you can never say somebody should react a certain way. *Everybody deals with it differently.*
> 
> I have ZERO problem with how he portrayed that.


:up:


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm not saying the reaction was realistic or not, just that it's easy to act like that, much harder to do it with subtlety.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Do you not get AMC? I can't think of a reason that a person who enjoys the comics wouldn't watch the actual show unless you don't get the channel.


Well, honestly I just don't like zombie movies. Too many "let the zombie jump out from behind the corner and bite you" scary moments.


Spoiler



Plus the comic is just completely and utterly draining in terms of who they kill and what not. I have no desire to watch despair on TV.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm not saying the reaction was realistic or not, just that it's easy to act like that, much harder to do it with subtlety.


I thought his performance was nuanced and had subtlety.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I can't help you then


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

When Hershel and gang came out and Rick and guys were looking at them and everybody was happy.....I told my wife "This is when the sh*t hits the fan"...and right on cue...

I knew it had to be some back gate or something because these weren't prison walkers.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

tiams said:


> Yep, and T-Dog is dead, and Carol is MIA. Rick has to blame himself for taking half-measures.


Not just half measures. He could have done the humane thing, but he *chose* to let him suffer more.



gossamer88 said:


> That is not how I saw it. The guy ran away. Rick chased him. He ended up in a place full of walkers. Would've been suicide to go in there as well.


As I was saying above, I wasn't suggesting he keep chasing him. He could have finished him off quickly.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> When Hershel and gang came out and Rick and guys were looking at them and everybody was happy.....I told my wife "This is when the sh*t hits the fan"...and right on cue...


I thought the same thing at the same time. It was a little to obvious. Everyone was all scattered and their guards were let down.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

By the way, has the gender of the baby been resolved on the show? If not, then those referring to a specific gender in some posts are posting potential spoilers from the comics.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

(I don't read the comics) but I think I remember a reference to a boy.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> By the way, has the gender of the baby been resolved on the show? If not, then those referring to a specific gender in some posts are posting potential spoilers from the comics.


Or potentially just using a short term and not meaning anything by it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I wonder if a zombie still lactates? Maybe they could milk zombie Lori to feed the baby.


You are one sick f**k...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> You are one sick f**k...


I assume you mean that in the good sense...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I assume you mean that in the good sense...


...of course...is there any other when talking about Walking Dead?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

So it was an episode of trade-offs. Big black guy dies, new big black guy added to the group. Whiny Lori killed off... Whiny baby added. 

They didn't show anyone putting a bullet in T-Dog's brain, did they?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jradosh said:


> So it was an episode of trade-offs. Big black guy dies, new big black guy added to the group. Whiny Lori killed off... Whiny baby added.
> 
> They didn't show anyone putting a bullet in T-Dog's brain, did they?


Didn't look like there was anything left of him to shoot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jradosh said:


> ...Whiny Lori killed off... Whiny baby added...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm not saying the reaction was realistic or not, just that it's easy to act like that, much harder to do it with subtlety.


I thought his acting was totally believable. I acted similarly when my dad died and could COMPLETELY relate to the reaction.

It wasn't over the top. It was human.. and an explosion of emotion of everything that was weighing down on him.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I thought his acting was totally believable. I acted similarly when my dad died and could COMPLETELY relate to the reaction.
> 
> It wasn't over the top. It was human.. and an explosion of emotion of everything that was weighing down on him.


Add me to this opinion....I was enthralled by the acting...except for Carl. He looked like a doofus coming out with Maggie & the baby with the gun hanging by his side. He's just a lousy kid actor.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

How would they know the sex of the baby in advance?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> How would they know the sex of the baby in advance?


How would _who_ know the sex of the baby? The survivors didn't. I was a little surprised Maggie didn't say what it was right away (not that I'm surprised someone in her situation would not be thinking about saying anything, but that the writers conveniently left it out).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> How would they know the sex of the baby in advance?


I don't think anybody said they did.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Add me to this opinion....I was enthralled by the acting...except for Carl. He looked like a doofus coming out with Maggie & the baby with the gun hanging by his side. He's just a lousy kid actor.


I dunno, I think he pulled off being in shock pretty well. What was he supposed to do? He just shot his mother on the face.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The Killer Within... the convict or the baby?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jradosh said:


> The Killer Within... the convict or the baby?


I took it as both...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I thought his acting was totally believable. I acted similarly when my dad died and could COMPLETELY relate to the reaction.
> 
> It wasn't over the top. It was human.. and an explosion of emotion of everything that was weighing down on him.


OK, let me try one more time.

There was NOTHING WRONG WITH THE REACTION OR THE SCENE. My comment is that it's easier to act like that than to do a subtle nuanced performance.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> OK, let me try one more time.
> 
> There was NOTHING WRONG WITH THE REACTION OR THE SCENE. My comment is that it's easier to act like that than to do a subtle nuanced performance.


Easier or not, the episode was a cluster f*ck of events... Having that emotional explosion at the end was the climax of the episode, having him subtly cry wouldn't have had the same impact.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> OK, let me try one more time.
> 
> There was NOTHING WRONG WITH THE REACTION OR THE SCENE. My comment is that it's easier to act like that than to do a subtle nuanced performance.


I don't necessarily agree. He did the buildup in his expression of his face.. he didn't go from zero to bawling. His expression conveyed a LOT of what was going on inside. You saw the pain, desperation, guilt all in his facial expressions as it built up.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well at least you're disagreeing with the right thing now


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Easier or not, the episode was a cluster f*ck of events... Having that emotional explosion at the end was the climax of the episode, having him subtly cry wouldn't have had the same impact.


Again missing the point.

The scene was perfectly fine, just easier to act than an alternate approach, this was all in response to earlier posts about his "stellar performance at the end" and of course all just my opinion.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I think the way he acted in that scene is tougher to pull off well than an alternative, more subtle approach, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Are we really arguing about what is easier to act? c'mon now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

wprager said:


> How would _who_ know the sex of the baby? The survivors didn't. I was a little surprised Maggie didn't say what it was right away (not that I'm surprised someone in her situation would not be thinking about saying anything, but that the writers conveniently left it out).


I must have misunderstood earlier posts here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> I must have misunderstood earlier posts here.


Maybe you were thinking of the discussion of that issue in this week's Revolution?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe you were thinking of the discussion of that issue in this week's Revolution?


No, I just misinterpreted stuff earlier in this thread about the sex of the baby. I thought they were talking about the characters previously having known it when instead they were talking about whether anyone specified it in this episode.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Are we really arguing about what is easier to act? c'mon now.


No we're not. Earlier in the thread there was a "discussion" about Lincoln's performance, then it seemed to go off track. I didn't see any arguing


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wanted to Lori to die a horrible death but not like THAT. Now I feel bad.

You knew something was up when T-Dog kept getting all those lines. 

I gotta admit, the prison guy that set the walkers loose was pretty damn resourceful. Sneaky too.

I thought Supernatural was a sad show. The Walking Dead is the saddest show ever. Nothing good ever happens to these people. Supernatural is like a 1950s show tune compared to this show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm in the camp that his reaction in that last scene was out of character for Rick AND Andrew's acting of that scene was really bad. A double whammy. To me it was almost laughable.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Are we really arguing about what is easier to act? c'mon now.


 See, saying that was more on the subtle side and I think it was easier for you to do that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Are we really arguing about what is easier to act? c'mon now.


It wouldn't be TCF if we didn't


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> I'm in the camp that his reaction in that last scene was out of character for Rick AND Andrew's acting of that scene was really bad. A double whammy. To me it was almost laughable.


You're......just.....plain.....wrong.....AGAIN.....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Andrew kennedy was great at the end although I thought he should have gone to the baby or Carl. Heck, I even like Carl now.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought Andrew kennedy was great at the end although I thought he should have gone to the baby or Carl. Heck, I even like Carl now.


That's the one thing that struck me, he didn't go to, or in any way acknowledge Carl.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> I'm in the camp that his reaction in that last scene was out of character for Rick AND Andrew's acting of that scene was really bad. A double whammy. To me it was almost laughable.


I thought the baby was pretty bad also


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought Andrew kennedy was great at the end although I thought he should have gone to the baby or Carl. Heck, I even like Carl now.


Who is Andrew Kennedy? (genuine question)


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Langree said:


> That's the one thing that struck me, he didn't go to, or in any way acknowledge Carl.


I think he does..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> That's the one thing that struck me, he didn't go to, or in any way acknowledge Carl.


As the clip shows, he goes toward Carl, looking for some kind of reassurance or affirmation. All he sees is Carl's shell-shocked face and that tells him everything he needs to know, which is when he breaks down even further.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

NJChris said:


> I thought his acting was totally believable. I acted similarly when my dad died and could COMPLETELY relate to the reaction.
> 
> It wasn't over the top. It was human.. and an explosion of emotion of everything that was weighing down on him.


I was so grief stricken when I lost my baby brother two years ago I couldn't function for three days as I was crying so much. One of my clients was so concerned they had the local police check up to make sure I wasn't suicidal.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Hank said:


> I'm in the camp that his reaction in that last scene was out of character for Rick AND Andrew's acting of that scene was really bad. A double whammy. To me it was almost laughable.


You are dead inside. 

Seriously though, why did you think it was out of character for Rick? He is a very emotional and passionate person. He's been AC ting hardened so far this season but he is a guy with a lot of passion - especially for his family.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Langree said:


> That's the one thing that struck me, he didn't go to, or in any way acknowledge Carl.


Put me on the side of thinking Lincoln did a great job with the scene. He did acknowledge Carl, and it came across to me that more of his anguish came from the him seeing that his son had to put his mother down than from losing his wife.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

brianric said:


> I was so grief stricken when I lost my baby brother two years ago I couldn't function for three days as I was crying so much. One of my clients was so concerned they had the local police check up to make sure I wasn't suicidal.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Who is Andrew Kennedy? (genuine question)


Andrew Lincoln.

The eerie Lincoln/Kennedy transpositions continue...

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/lincoln-kennedy.asp


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bout time they got rid of T-Dog. Dude wouldn't shut up.

I was hoping the baby didn't make it so they could have a pet baby zombie crawling around.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

fmowry said:


> I was hoping the baby didn't make it so they could have a pet baby zombie crawling around.


Baby would look pretty cool in one of the Governer's fish tanks.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Baby would look pretty cool in one of the Governer's fish tanks.


Like a Nirvana album cover!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Did the winky get blurred?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Zevida said:


> You are dead inside.


Maybe so... but watching that scene, that's what I thought..So sue me.
Bad reaction AND bad acting of that reaction (maybe it was just the bad acting, but it's hard to separate them).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw...did anybody catch the "looks" between Carl and Herschels daughter? My wife made a comment that they seem to be trying to make Carl look older and the daughter look younger.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The actor who plays Carl is only just 13 (maybe 12 when this was filmed). The actress who plays Beth supposedly graduated college in 2006 so she's around 27


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> Did the winky get blurred?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

According to the Walking Dead Wiki, Beth Greene is 16. So even if the actress is much older, it makes sense that the only two teenagers would begin to have feelings for each other.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> According to the Walking Dead Wiki, Beth Greene is 16. So even if the actress is much older, it makes sense that the only two teenagers would begin to have feelings for each other.


I don't know if it's feelings, or just a lack of options.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Vendikarr said:


> I don't know if it's feelings, or just a lack of options.


Yeah, that's what I sense.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sean67854 said:


> Put me on the side of thinking Lincoln did a great job with the scene. He did acknowledge Carl, and it came across to me that more of his anguish came from the him seeing that his son had to put his mother down than from losing his wife.


That was my take on it. I don't think it was an over done scene, but I did wonder why he didn't grab Carl and cry on him or turn to any of the others in the group. It would seem that with that pain you would reach out for another human. Or why, no one went to him to comfort him in some way. They all just stood there. I understand it was for the dramatic affect.



DevdogAZ said:


> According to the Walking Dead Wiki, Beth Greene is 16. So even if the actress is much older, it makes sense that the only two teenagers would begin to have feelings for each other.


It makes sense to me. I don't see why everyone is so creeped out about it. Lots of boys have crushes on older teen gals.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> btw...did anybody catch the "looks" between Carl and Herschels daughter? My wife made a comment that they seem to be trying to make Carl look older and the daughter look younger.


They've been doing that since the first episode of the season. They are trying very hard to make Carl older and Beth younger than they acted in season 2, but I still find it pretty creepy.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Team Rick had a bad day again. I still say, even with his faults, I'd rather be with Team Governor. I think the Governor has learned you can't take half measures and keep your people safe.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Did the winky get blurred?


I knew there were two versions, so just to avoid any objections, I used the blurred one.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Team Rick had a bad day again. I still say, even with his faults, *I'd rather be with Team Governor. * I think the Governor has learned you can't take half measures and keep your people safe.


Right now, I'd agree... but hold of on making a definitive call until we find out what the dark, creepy, hidden side of his empire is (there has to be more than what we've already seen). Maybe it's a Soylent Green thing where he kills off the oldest residents to feed the younger ones.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> Right now, I'd agree... but hold of on making a definitive call until we find out what the dark, creepy, hidden side of his empire is (there has to be more than what we've already seen). Maybe it's a Soylent Green thing where he kills off the oldest residents to feed the younger ones.


I agree as well. We haven't seen anything from the resident's perspective that would make him look bad.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Zevida said:


> They've been doing that since the first episode of the season. They are trying very hard to make Carl older and Beth younger than they acted in season 2, but I still find it pretty creepy.


+1

What is creepy is that he looks like a small child and she looks like a grown woman. Yes boys have crushes, but she is responding.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> btw...did anybody catch the "looks" between Carl and Herschels daughter? My wife made a comment that they seem to be trying to make Carl look older and the daughter look younger.


It's still disgusting....he's a full head shorter than her...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

betts4 said:


> It makes sense to me. I don't see why everyone is so creeped out about it. Lots of boys have crushes on older teen gals.


That was my take from the 2nd episode this season. Also, there is nothing "pervy" about a 16 year old girl being attracted to a 12 year old boy who has been put in a grown-up situation forcing him to act much older. That said, the actor still LOOKS way too young to appeal to most 16 year olds, IMO. She just lacks viable options.


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't read the comics and don't know any spoilers - but the Governor will be bad. Very, very bad.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> It's still disgusting....he's a full head shorter than her...


Not a problem.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Who is that? Usher and who?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I thought Rick's reaction was perfectly believable in that situation, and I thought Andrew Lincoln portrayed it beautifully. 

Everyone who thinks otherwise is just wrong.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Who is that? Usher and who?


Can't find the answer. Not to turn this into a 'tall women love short guys' thread but...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> It's still disgusting....he's a full head shorter than her...


I am 5'4". I love slow dancing with tall girls!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> ..What is creepy is that he looks like a small child and she looks like a grown woman. Yes boys have crushes, but she is responding.


I don't know if I'd say creepy...but I agree. She certainly looks older and he looks younger....plus I remember her acting a LOT older and him acting like a child so to me there is more than a 3 year gap between them.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

http://voices.yahoo.com/why-its-smart-teen-girls-date-younger-boys-745547.html



> If your 15 year old daughter has a crush on a 13 year old boy, don't fret! So what if he's only 5-2! In a few years he could be six feet. Would you rather that your daughter do what all the other girls her age are doing -- going after the college boys?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Can't find the answer. Not to turn this into a 'tall women love short guys' thread but...


Now if Usher and Russell Simmons were poor.....


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Hank said:


> Maybe it's a Soylent Green thing where he kills off the oldest residents to feed the younger ones.


Have you played the episodic video game?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

sean67854 said:


> Have you played the episodic video game?


Nope.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> +1
> 
> What is creepy is that he looks like a small child and she looks like a grown woman. Yes boys have crushes, but she is responding.


But IN THE SHOW, the CHARACTER is not that much older than him..

Nothing creepy about it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Langree said:


> But IN THE SHOW, the CHARACTER is not that much older than him..
> 
> Nothing creepy about it.


Dream on....perv....


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I never saw Herschel's daughter smile that way. To me it was a friendly smile that she's flattered by his crush.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

In this episode, T-Dog hoped for this outcome.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Beryl said:


> In this episode, T-Dog hoped for this outcome.


That was great! Loved Kevin Sorbo


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Getting somewhat off topic. After reading the book WWZ I always felt that *The Walking Dead* was based somewhat on that universe. However I watched the WWZ movie trailer and it does not look to be based much on the WWZ book universe. Seems like it has speed zombies.

There is a scene in the trailer that shows how the Governor's walls could fail if a big a enough herd passed by.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, technically any sized wall could be overrun if enough of them just keep falling and standing on top of each other.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I could be talked into watching World War Z.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

We don't need world war Z for that - just watch the deeply intellectual movie adaptation of Starship Troopers.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

World War Z is an awesome book. I need to reread it. It will be interesting to see how they make it into a movie, tho--it's really more like a collection of stories from different places and times of the "war."


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

purwater said:


> I think I could be talked into watching World War Z.


The book is pretty awesome. While The Walking Dead world seems to be sparsely populated with Zombies, in WWZ the world is thick with them,


Spoiler



from the bottom of the oceans to the mountains.


 It takes a lot of head shots to clear 5 billion or so Zombies.
_
Spoiled to not give away cool stuff you learn about Zombies in the book._


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

Regarding Carol: didn't she turn into a zombie? After they found T-dog they found her head covering and I thought the camera panned to her lying on the ground next to T-dog. Then when they went outside to meet the others, Rick shook his head when they asked about T-dog and Carol. I was surprised because we saw her walk out that door, but if I'm the only one who thought the women on the ground next to Rick was a different one than the one who was eating T-dog, then I'm almost certainly wrong.

Agree with an earlier comment that Andrea is the new Lori =P Also agree that Lori's death was sad. As terrible as she was, I thought she'd been less annoying this season and, regardless, it was just a well-done and emotional scene. Excellent acting this ep.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Nope, they didn't show us Carol's body. All they found was her scarf. We're meant to believe she is still lost and missing in the prison somewhere.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... I am glad these episode specific threads exist... Great to see the comments when the episode first aired...

My son and I just finished this episode and were shocked that they got wrote Lori off the cast so suddenly...

The only surprise is to see that no one has commented on this thread since 2012! Great stuff so far... Loving the series...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah, the episode specific threads really come in handy when you are watching way after the fact. When I was binge watching Game of Thrones, there were some episodes where I immediately had to hop on TCF and see what people were thinking, even though it was three years later ...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Yeah, the episode specific threads really come in handy when you are watching way after the fact. When I was binge watching Game of Thrones, there were some episodes where I immediately had to hop on TCF and see what people were thinking....


Same here with MOS...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Yeah, the episode specific threads really come in handy when you are watching way after the fact. When I was binge watching Game of Thrones, there were some episodes where I immediately had to hop on TCF and see what people were thinking, even though it was three years later ...


I've done that with every show I've watched after the fact! It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It can really be fun when you read some of the speculative comments that are either right on the money or so way off, they need a GPS to get back!


----------

